# Hello from WV



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Howdy! In the early 90's I spent 7 years of my life in the hole AKA Morgantown, and remember little of it. However I did enjoy the place immensely obviously.

I rode Wisp a lot when I was there, and 7 springs. Back then I would catch a ride with the ski club bus but there is probably a snowboard club now. Highly suggest checking one or the other out if your a student, at least in my time it was a good party to and from.

Now I'm old, married, and have kids though my oldest grom is 2.5 and has been pulled around the yard on an old board this year whenever the accumulation allows. I use to go to Snowshoe until a couple years ago, primary reason I went was that I had free use of a luxury property whenever I wanted so that offset the ridiculous prices, ice and wind that Snowshoe is known for. I haven't been back since I lost the free condo. 

My suggestion for anyone in the Mid-Atlantic is to go to Timberline. By far the best terrain, snow, and attitude around. Lifts are slow, but there is never any crowd or wait. 1000' vertical feet and they get lake effect like 7Springs but are over a 1000' higher in altitude so its always colder. 

Happy shredding!


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

That's awesome! I go to wisp every weekend, and 7 springs and Snowshoe a few times. Haven't gotten up to Timberline yet but I've heard its good!
Morgantown has grown drastically over the past few years!


----------

